# Can you suggest me a light handlebar?



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Carbon or aluminum is ok. Light and strong is the criteria.


----------



## 2002maniac (May 8, 2012)

How much you wanna spend? ZIPP SL or 3T Team are great sub 200g bars.


----------



## fourthgrace (Aug 2, 2010)

If 26mm also being considered carbon: Unika or deda spectrum are both sub 200g
If alloy: I wouldn't go beneath 200g as they feel too frail. I would recommend deda 215


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

These are very good suggestions. Thanks. I'll have my first serious road bike in 3 weeks. Yoohoo!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Very comfortable with the 3T ergonova ... Weighs about 220 to 230g, not the lightest ...


----------



## fredwininger (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 for 3T ergonova. Also a fan of the new tarmac specialized shallow drop.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

fsa k-force, 3T ergosum ltd, zipp sl. richie wcs logicII. they all fit the bill.


----------

